# State or Gov.



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It never fails you get a call to bid on a state or Government job , you show up to look at the prints and it is loaded down with about a billion details where do you start , then you find out it is boiled down to just a small ,lets say , a wall removal and a new door put in , something mundane .... isn't that just wonderful they hand you a spec book thats about 3" thick with all the details .... come on how much smarts does it take to do a job like that ,,, who cares , no wonder most government whether state or fed are in the predicament they are in... then when you do finish the job a bunch of extra paper work involved..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

another point to be made whenever i am involved in a bid especially for the DNR projects they always take in so many estimates/bids (through every GC) and then usually go with the lowest) whats up with that , how can they justify all the thousands they waist buy their studies and whatever else they do to waist money just to do a project ? yet in turn want the lowest cost to do a project ! everything is so over analyzed it is frustrating . just do the damn job and don't make such a big deal over it..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

And they want a "free estimate"!!!!


----------

